# Two Tone T-Bar Baby Shoe Free (K)



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Another free until tomorrow at midnight (15th Feb) Feedback welcome about clarity of pattern, extra photos needed etc.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/two-tone-t-bar-baby-shoes

Code LoveU2


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you! I saved both of them


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Another cute one; thanks.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks. Very cute.


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you so much.
These are beautiful


----------



## nanny v (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you so much hennie, they are beautiful,you are very kind xx


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Pretty! Just right for a local craft market, will start on them tonight and let you know how it goes. :thumbup: :thumbup:
Where are my manners! May I sell the finished items please?


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Cute. Thanks for sharing the link and that they are currently free.
Happy Valentines Day.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> Pretty! Just right for a local craft market, will start on them tonight and let you know how it goes. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Where are my manners! May I sell the finished items please?


Of course you may sell them.. You bought the wool, you spent time making them... Hope you make and sell loads. Deb


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

hennie said:


> Of course you may sell them.. You bought the wool, you spent time making them... Hope you make and sell loads. Deb


Very nice of you, both for the pattern and the permission.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

JillF said:


> Very nice of you, both for the pattern and the permission.


I have had the same generosity shown to me. I only wish I could keep them, free but I hope to sell both the pattern and the shoes as part of my charity fundraising.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you, I love them !!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you for the cute baby shoes.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

So sweet!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you, they are lovely.


----------



## Lilpip (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for the cute pattern.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Cute pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Love looking at baby shoes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Just darling!


----------



## Shaidoo (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you for your lovely pattern. Its very kind of you.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. I think they would be a cute addition to the top down baby cardi that we all love.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Very generous...thank you!


----------



## puppe5 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you so much, just love them


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you so much! Perfect to go with a baby blanket that I am knitting for a new baby girl


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you very much. Very kind of you.


----------



## Carlene1 (Feb 9, 2015)

It is 9:45am PST on February 15 and the pattern is not free&#128548;


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you very much, hennie. Very nice of you! It is a real cute pattern.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Carlene1 said:


> It is 9:45am PST on February 15 and the pattern is not free😤


It should be that's why I put midnight British time, should cover everywhere Lol 
If you have RAV I can gift to you on there just need a username or pm your email address

Deb


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Carlene1It is 9:45am PST on February 15 and the pattern is not free[/quote said:


> I live in EST and I just downloaded..did you use the code. It was free. Interesting, my name is Carlene, too...spelled the same way...not the most popular name. Nice to meet you!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I just got the pattern and it is free.


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

Sorry we missed out on the deal here in New Zealand, because of the difference in the time zones. Would love to get the pattern.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

stitch1 said:


> Sorry we missed out on the deal here in New Zealand, because of the difference in the time zones. Would love to get the pattern.


What day/time do you have then? I started it yesterday at about half 5 pm I thought running it til midnight that's 30hrs would get everyone lol.


----------



## katygrace (Oct 7, 2011)

So cute, thank you for your generosity!!


----------



## BobbiD (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for generously sharing your pattern! It is lovely!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank You!


----------



## joyce from Indiana (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you for the beautiful pattern. They will be fun to make.


----------



## Carlene1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Carlene...I totally missed the code. Nice to meet another Carlene...and spelled the correct way&#128525;


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## meadowmadcow (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you for the cute pattern - now need someone little to knit them for!


----------



## Dorise (Nov 21, 2013)

I tried but code was not working,


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you! They are very cute.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

They are so cute butI missed it I guess our time is different, it was very nice of you .


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

I love these booties! I missed it too. The code didn't work for me on Ravelry. 
tambirrer58.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

The code was valid for 30hrs and finished at midnight uk time, I'm sorry you missed out this time, but all sales from here on in go to our charity via our sons memorial fund. So would be a good purchase for a good cause&#128522;


----------

